# Lt1000



## Jjbine (Mar 22, 2016)

Just bought a used 05 LT1000 model # 917.275350 with a Briggs 16hp. What PM would you suggest? I already greased the 4 zerks in the front, charged oil, fuel filter and air filter. Anything else you would suggest? Thanks. Jim


----------



## JiminRI (May 22, 2015)

The following excerpts from my LT1000 (2003 20 HP B&S) manual may help. It also suggests changing plugs every 100 hours. From my experience the three weakest points are the deck lift links, steering gears and the front axle.
You can probably download a copy of the manual for your tractor on the Sears site.
Good luck,


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Excellent post Jim!


----------



## Jjbine (Mar 22, 2016)

Didn't find anything in the manual to maintain the transaxle cooling. Can I assume there is no lub/grease? . Thank


----------



## JiminRI (May 22, 2015)

There is no maintenance schedule in the tractor manual, however, I did find a Tecumseh-Peerless transaxle manual. It only mentions how to check oil level and how to add gear oil if needed. You can download the manual at https://www.smallenginesuppliers.co...eh/Tecumseh_Transaxle_Service_Information.pdf
My LT1000 has a Peerless model 206-545C (listed in the owner's manual). The service information for the MST 200 series transaxles is on page 66 of the transaxle manual.
I have been using my tractor since 2003 to mow a 3/4 acre lot in southern RI. It has never required service. I only use the tractor for mowing, pulling a sweeper and pulling a core aerator. If yours has been used for heavier work, like snow plowing, it could have more wear. If it has had a leak, you will at least need to add gear oil, possibly split the transaxle and repair.
Good luck,


----------

